# Mark Latham



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

What do you reckon?


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

And here I was expecting this man.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Biowza said:


> And here I was expecting this man.



I know, I realized last night when I went to bed - I felt so embarrassed









Go Blues, BTW. :thumbsup:


----------



## .Jordan (Sep 29, 2008)

I would blur around the outline of his body a little bit more, it just looks too sharp compared to the text. Other than that it looks pretty good.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Good point. I spent some time blurring the outline of it, but I didn't want to over do it.


----------

